# Retired Racing Pigeons Croydon UK



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

A pigeon fancier in Croydon has become ill and is no longer able to look after his pigeons. They have been retired for some time and are pets. They need genuine caring homes where they can live out their lives.

If anyone can adopt any, even a single pigeon, please phone John at Swan and Friends Rescue 01737 773712. Each pigeon adopted will be a life saved.


----------

